# Roux Users



## joey (Mar 22, 2010)

If you use Roux method.. anwser please:
Do you use full CMLL?
What is your average?


----------



## pjk (Mar 22, 2010)

No, avg 23.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2010)

In speedsolves, no (I know a couple for each though). I used to average 22, now I'm at about 24.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 22, 2010)

joey said:


> If you use Roux method.. anwser please:
> Do you use full CMLL?
> What is your average?



im learning Full CMLL

however currently i do not.
I average around, 21 seconds. 
Waffle can sub-20 (i want to say around 16-17?) with 2LCMLL


----------



## Edward (Mar 22, 2010)

Omg, so full CMLL is not needed? Wow. Looks like its time to improve my block building then.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2010)

Edward said:


> Omg, so full CMLL is not needed? Wow. Looks like its time to improve my block building then.



Yea, CMLL is good to know, but blockbuilding is more important.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 22, 2010)

No. 22.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't use Roux. My best average with Roux is just over 22. I don't know CMLL.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't use roux. I average about 25-28 with it. I know 32 CMLLs I think. I don't know 2 of each sune/antisune, 1 Pi, 2 L, and 1 U.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, sub-14 :3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Yes, sub-14 :3



What the... I was going to catch you a few months ago. Now I give up.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 22, 2010)

CMLL isnt at all important until your sub-20 ish and your F2B is sub-10.
i can regularly sub-10 F2B and when i can i get sub-10 on F2b i get sub-20 solves


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 22, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> CMLL isnt at all important until your sub-20 ish and your F2B is sub-10.
> i can regularly sub-10 F2B and when i can i get sub-10 on F2b i get sub-20 solves



I get 12 second blocks and then end up getting a 24.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 24, 2010)

yes, sub 12


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, I usually get sub-17 averages.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 24, 2010)

I tried Roux for a bit. Got down to 31.
While my speedsolving method is CFOP, my teaching methods go to belt (MOSIE/MECCA, depending on my mood) and Roux.
Apparently, some beginners find block-building easier than cross-building.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

kinda use, no CMLL, high 20s (28)


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 24, 2010)

nope. and i average around 21 seconds. grr when are sub 20s comin?


----------



## Haste_cube (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes.. 18s
I usually get 19~21s solve when the CMLL is L cases


----------



## Am1n- (Mar 24, 2010)

no, ~25


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I don't use roux. I average about 25-28 with it. I know 32 CMLLs I think. I don't know 2 of each sune/antisune, 1 Pi, 2 L, and 1 U.



As it turns out I am actually sub25 and know 35 CMLLs.


----------



## Joël (Mar 24, 2010)

I tried corners first with a Roux ending to it today, and it made me realise how much CFOP ****ed up my brain.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> If you use Roux method.. anwser please:
> Do you use full CMLL?
> What is your average?




I refuse to give you more statistics.


----------



## kunz (Mar 25, 2010)

i don't use Full CMLL and my average is about 40 seconds

but Ive only been using it for about a month and my Friedrich average was much worse


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

F R F2 B D U' L D2 U' B' D2 F B' U' F' L2 R' D' U L' D L2 F2 R2 D 
I don't use Roux, but I want you guys to try this scramble.


----------



## Googlrr (Mar 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> F R F2 B D U' L D2 U' B' D2 F B' U' F' L2 R' D' U L' D L2 F2 R2 D
> I don't use Roux, but I want you guys to try this scramble.



I'm not particularly fast, but I decided to give it a try. I got 21.18, which is a considerably good time for me. 3 move first block is nice.


----------



## kunz (Mar 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> F R F2 B D U' L D2 U' B' D2 F B' U' F' L2 R' D' U L' D L2 F2 R2 D
> I don't use Roux, but I want you guys to try this scramble.



why?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

kunz said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > F R F2 B D U' L D2 U' B' D2 F B' U' F' L2 R' D' U L' D L2 F2 R2 D
> ...



Easy blocks.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

pfft.

U R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L F2 R U F' D' B R F2 R2 B R2 D' R' D L


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> pfft.
> 
> U R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' L F2 R U F' D' B R F2 R2 B R2 D' R' D L



:3 7.32.

silly kir, blue/green on bottom/top is lmao


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 25, 2010)

I use fridrich...but with roux I can average around 25 without CMLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

Anything but white and yellow on L/R is lmao

2/3 fast Roux solvers agree ^_^


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Anything but white and yellow on L/R is lmao
> 
> 2/3 fast Roux solvers agree ^_^



D:<


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 25, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > pfft.
> ...



I got a 5.48 lol...that was a joke...ahahaha i knew the CMLL thanks to 2x2  ahaha i'd love to get that in competition


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey, calm down.

At least I called you fast


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Hey, calm down.
> 
> At least I called you fast


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 2/3 fast Roux solvers agree ^_^



So only 3 people use roux


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

Only three people are relatively fast. ^_^


----------



## powershotman (Mar 25, 2010)

15~16
full cmll ~


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, sub 30 something.

Rather tweaked Roux thought, half a cross, 4 pairs, CMLL and my variation for the last edges but about the same.

Did you know you can do Roux with ZBLL? It is only 15 cases! 

On the Domino =)

It is a new page building up, see this as a preview, (some algs I need to mirror from my leftys and so)


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> half a cross, 4 pairs




I refuse to accept that that is Roux.



Kenneth said:


> On the Domino =)




Useful for the cubic 3x3x5. (I have a video of me using pretty much this method)

You say you should resticker though - I don't see why, the stickering is setup already for someone who uses classic Roux.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 25, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Did you know you can do Roux with ZBLL? It is only 15 cases!



  ?




Kenneth said:


> On the Domino =)


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > half a cross, 4 pairs
> ...



Ya ya, the main steps I do are the same as Roux but normally I do not say it is Roux but "about the same".

I need to resticker because I always solved from yellow or white


----------

